# Any one been to Edisto Island?



## mamiecarter (Dec 11, 2007)

Is it crowded at high season? When is high season? Is it hot in the summer?Is it quiet and laid back? Resort recommendations?

It sounds like a nice alternative to Hilton Head.


----------



## vkrn (Dec 11, 2007)

Loved Edisto Beach. Very quiet. They are a big sea turtle hatching ground, so everything is kept dark and serene so as not to upset the turtles. They have several good restaurants and a bar voted one of the best "dive bars" on the island! We were there in October, so not sure about the summers. Sunsets are georgeous on the point. We are Wyndham owners, so stayed at their resort. Very nice. 
Venda


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 11, 2007)

*April viewpoint*

We were there in April and it was quiet but lovely. The drive to get to Edisto is beautiful with live oaks canopying the road and the most charming churches along the way.  We did day trips to Charleston & Savannah. We stayed at Egrets Pointe and the egrets were very, very loud at dusk but the accomodations were very nice.  There were decent restaurants on Edisto and the Piggly Wiggly grocery was adequate and not overpriced.  It's probably one of the few uncommercialized east coast areas remaining.


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 11, 2007)

*Egrets*

How were they at dawn?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 12, 2007)

We didn't notice them at dawn, but then we were in the bedroom away from their nest.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 31, 2007)

Edisto is our favorite Wyndham resort, we go whenever we can


----------



## bltfam (Jan 29, 2008)

My family love Edisto Island its quiet even in the summer not built up at all. 
Its NOT ayrtle beach you are at the tip of SC and there is a area down from the resort on the beach where the shells are great the big shells not much around mostly every thing shuts down early But my kids loved to see the gators just walkin' cross the yards near the pond and sunbathin on the golf course.


----------



## holdem (Jan 29, 2008)

Anything to do on a rainy day on the island? How is the beach? Is it wide like HH?


----------



## Robnsunny (Jan 30, 2008)

We're going this summer. Does anyone know of any deep sea fishing party boats (not charter) nearby?


----------



## Jan&Ern (Feb 4, 2008)

It's been a while since we've visited Edisto but it is lovely. The beach is more slanted (steep) with breakfronts spaced frequently up and down the shore. Lots of shells! Take the charter to the deserted island. You won't believe the amount of shells. Our family went and since the boat is small, only about 6 or 8 people go at a time. You get dropped off at low tide and they come back to get you 2 hours later. It was fun and we found a ton of sand dollars and everything else imaginable. Bikes are a great way to get around the island. Don't miss going down to the seafood shacks where the shrimp boats come in every afternoon. You can buy fresh caught shrimp for little or nothing and it's coming right off the conveyor belt from the boat! Lots of other fresh seafood options are available as well. At the shrimp shacks there may also be charters for fishing, I just don't recall. Edisto is very quiet and you either love it or not. We go to Hilton Head with seems like New York City compared to Edisto. There's one golf course with the Wyndham resort and hopefully they've put some money into it to bring it back to what it once was. There's only one grocery store and one gas station but that's all you need. We've only been there in late March/early April. We liked it but have just moved on to other spots that we enjoy better. Have fun!


----------



## Robnsunny (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The shelling trip sounds great! So does the seafood.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 4, 2008)

We are going to HH at the end of February and plan to check out Edisto Island on our trip to Charleston.  What is the best place to eat at Edisto?


----------



## bobcat (Feb 4, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> We are going to HH at the end of February and plan to check out Edisto Island on our trip to Charleston.  What is the best place to eat at Edisto?



In the Summer it is hot and humid. Have plenty of water with you.


----------



## nkldavy (Feb 5, 2008)

*Edisto - Two Favorite Places to Eat*

For us it's the Old Post Office (which may still be closed for renovations?), and the Sunset.
Uncle Davey


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 5, 2008)

How would you get from HHI to Edisto Island?  How long of a drive time is it?


----------



## Robnsunny (Feb 5, 2008)

bobcat said:


> In the Summer it is hot and humid. Have plenty of water with you.



That's why we're going to the beach! I could never understand Yankees going to the beach in the winter when you can't swim.

We're Southerners and used to heat and humidity and how to beat it.


----------



## bobcat (Feb 6, 2008)

Robnsunny said:


> That's why we're going to the beach! I could never understand Yankees going to the beach in the winter when you can't swim.
> 
> We're Southerners and used to heat and humidity and how to beat it.



You should go to charm school. I was trying to be nice and tell about the heat. I was going to tell you about fishing.  Since you know so much, you can do your own research.  I have seen many people have trouble in the summer when it very warm and humid.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hilton Head, SC US - Charleston, SC US 
Total Est. Time:  2 hours, 15 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 116.45 miles


Hilton Head, SC US - Edisto Island, SC US 
Total Est. Time:  2 hours, 3 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 108.01 miles


Edisto Island, SC US - Charleston, SC US 
Total Est. Time:  54 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 40.86 miles


----------



## Robnsunny (Feb 6, 2008)

Bobcat, sorry if I offended you. It was not meant to be offensive, just a statement that we don't consider it a concern.


----------



## bobcat (Feb 6, 2008)

Robnsunny said:


> Bobcat, sorry if I offended you. It was not meant to be offensive, just a statement that we don't consider it a concern.



I accept. People who vacation to my area have no clue what it like in the Summer. A local man who knew the area well and was an outdoorsman died last year from the heat while in the woods. Thank you...


----------



## massvacationer (May 16, 2008)

*October Weather at Edisto, SC*

What's the weather like in Edisto Beach in October?  Is the ocean still warm enough to swim (I'm from New England so 70 degrees is warm to me).


----------



## lprstn (May 16, 2008)

massvacationer said:


> What's the weather like in Edisto Beach in October?  Is the ocean still warm enough to swim (I'm from New England so 70 degrees is warm to me).


Early October the weather is around 70's but sometimes in the Fall you get freakish weather happenings, but its a good time to go...early October that is.


----------

